# David Wilkerson



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

If you are a Christian who believes in Biblical prophecy and that is what drives you to be prepared, this video will speak to you. David Wilkerson and his church were on their knees for 6 months before 9/11. He also warned about the housing crisis.

Warning: Christian content 

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LaR5mmboCA0[/ame]

About the pending economic disaster
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=szx0vurf8ko&feature=channel[/ame]


----------



## JIL (Aug 25, 2007)

thanks, I get David Wilkerson's newsletters and daily devotions He is really right on. and not heresies. thanks


----------



## julieq (Oct 12, 2008)

Yep, we get his daily devotions too! Thanks for sharing the video links though, hadn't seen those.


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2011)

His prophesies do have a way of coming to pass,


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

He prophesied about the deep recession of the late seventies/eighties when other people were laughing about him. He has ran that church in the middle of the poorest areas since the 70s. He preaches a lot about holiness, living a moral life, etc., much more than most Charismatic ministries.
Back in March of 08? 09? when he wrote that 'warning for the church' and told Christians to have some food on hand because we would see shortages, people laughed. But then we saw the bank failures, the rising unemployment, dwindling incomes. His main message is to "get right with God", live a holy life, and stand in faith for God to provide your needs.


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2011)

Laura Zone 5 said:


> "His"(David Wilkerson) prophesies, or Prophesies that are in the Bible?


This is a Christian topic, not a bashing topic. 

There was a reason God told David to make hundreds of sandwiches the day before 9/11, which he and some volunteers did without understanding why.

Those sandwiches came in mighty handy for the rescue workers.

I sure can identify with that, because God has told me to do some crazy stuff, which turned out to be just the right thing to do at just the right time.


----------



## Ernie (Jul 22, 2007)

ladycat said:


> I sure can identify with that, because God has told me to do some crazy stuff, which turned out to be just the right thing to do at just the right time.


I have had that experience as well. Of course I've had the other experience, where I refused to do God's bidding out of ignorance, sloth, or just plain muleheadedness and then paid the price.


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2011)

Ernie said:


> Of course I've had the other experience, where I refused to do God's bidding out of ignorance, sloth, or just plain muleheadedness and then paid the price.


Me too!


----------



## longrider (Jun 16, 2005)

David is no joke. He is serious about reaching people in the darkest corners. I first got to know him through a mutual friend back in 87. The guys he trains to work for his ministry go down in the sewers to live among the hopeless. He is probably the most honest man I have ever known. 

He doesnt preach lightly. He doesnt go around making random statements. I for one have taken his words seriously for a long time now.


----------



## gwhilikerz (Aug 7, 2006)

I don't know anything about David Wilkerson so I can't speak about him.
But I can say that many people have been warning us for many years to get prepared. The LDS has been very good about giving that warning.
Personally, I don't believe we have prophets anymore. I think probably John the Baptist was the last prophet. Then The Living Word became flesh, died, resurrected, and sent the Holy Spirit to guide us.
I believe that all these "prophecies" we hear today are actually people shouting the warnings that have already been given in the Bible. We just need to read it and sometimes get a little reminder. But we must also be very wary of those who have "prophecies" that are not Biblical and may be some man's attempt to "work the system".
If you don't already know to be prepared for the events we are seeing come to fruition today then you need to wake up. If Wilkerson or others like him can help you do that then they have done a good work.


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

longrider said:


> David is no joke.
> He doesnt preach lightly. He doesnt go around making random statements. I for one have taken his words seriously for a long time now.


I agree 100%.


----------



## highlandview (Feb 15, 2007)

gwhilikerz said:


> I don't know anything about David Wilkerson so I can't speak about him.
> But I can say that many people have been warning us for many years to get prepared. The LDS has been very good about giving that warning.
> Personally, I don't believe we have prophets anymore. I think probably John the Baptist was the last prophet. Then The Living Word became flesh, died, resurrected, and sent the Holy Spirit to guide us.
> I believe that all these "prophecies" we hear today are actually people shouting the warnings that have already been given in the Bible. We just need to read it and sometimes get a little reminder. But we must also be very wary of those who have "prophecies" that are not Biblical and may be some man's attempt to "work the system".
> ...


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

gwhilikerz said:


> Personally, I don't believe we have prophets anymore. I think probably John the Baptist was the last prophet. Then The Living Word became flesh, died,


 The Bible mentions, and even names some of the Prophets after Christ's ascension.


----------



## gwhilikerz (Aug 7, 2006)

mnn2501 said:


> The Bible mentions, and even names some of the Prophets after Christ's ascension.


There is a big difference between prophets and prophesying. Anyone can Prophesy (preach). 
I suppose it depends on how we think of prophets. The Apostles were all preachers, but I don't look at them as prophets. Even Paul fits into that catagory for me.


----------



## Deacon Mike (May 23, 2007)

ladycat said:


> This is a Christian topic, not a bashing topic.
> 
> There was a reason God told David to make hundreds of sandwiches the day before 9/11, which he and some volunteers did without understanding why.
> 
> ...


They made those sandwiches on the 11th, after the attacks


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2011)

Romans 12:6-8 (NIV)

6 We have different gifts, according to the grace given to each of us. 

If your gift is *prophesying*, then prophesy in accordance with your[a] faith; 

7 if it is *serving*, then serve; 

if it is *teaching*, then teach; 

8 if it is to *encourage*, then give encouragement; 

if it is *giving*, then give generously; 

if it is *to lead*,* do it diligently; 

if it is to show mercy, do it cheerfully. 


1 Corinthians 12 (NIV)
Concerning Spiritual Gifts

1 Now about the gifts of the Spirit, brothers and sisters, I do not want you to be uninformed. 2 You know that when you were pagans, somehow or other you were influenced and led astray to mute idols. 3 Therefore I want you to know that no one who is speaking by the Spirit of God says, âJesus be cursed,â and no one can say, âJesus is Lord,â except by the Holy Spirit.

4 There are different kinds of gifts, but the same Spirit distributes them. 5 There are different kinds of service, but the same Lord. 6 There are different kinds of working, but in all of them and in everyone it is the same God at work.

7 Now to each one the manifestation of the Spirit is given for the common good. 

8 To one there is given through the Spirit a message of wisdom, 

to another a message of knowledge by means of the same Spirit, 

9 to another faith by the same Spirit, 

to another gifts of healing by that one Spirit, 

10 to another miraculous powers, 

to another prophecy, 

to another distinguishing between spirits, 

to another speaking in different kinds of tongues,[a] 

and to still another the interpretation of tongues. 

11 All these are the work of one and the same Spirit, and he distributes them to each one, just as he determines.*


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

Thank for for posting that, Ladycat.


----------



## Dwayne Barry (Jan 9, 2009)

I just want to thank you guys for posting this kind of stuff and commenting. Gives me a glimpse into a world I would never experience otherwise.


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

Dwayne Barry said:


> I just want to thank you guys for posting this kind of stuff and commenting. Gives me a glimpse into a world I would never experience otherwise.


If nothing else, that post made this thread worth it!


----------



## stef (Sep 14, 2002)

Thanks, Shanzone, for posting this. 

David Wilkerson has been in the ministry for decades and has never been involved in any personal scandals. He is a man of integrity, a faithful servant of the Lord, who would never tell people things just out of idle ambition. His only motive is, and has always been, to be faithful to what the Lord says to him. It is up to us to heed the warnings and seek the Lord ourselves.

It's not the Lord's will that any of us perish, now or in Eternity, that's why He sends His servants to warn us. 

stef


----------



## Karen (Apr 17, 2002)

Laura, do some reading on David Wilkerson. Back in the 70's, my husband worked the streets in NY for a several weeks, bringing the news of Jesus Christ's love to drug addicts, prostitutes, and the down and lonely who no one loved or cared about. He's no fly-by-night and has been right about a lot of things. He also does not consider himself a prophet; rather simply a 'messenger' doing what God asks him to do and say. He keeps a pretty low profile. 

Surely in these last days, wouldn't God use whoever and whatever He wills to get people prepared? Besides those who don't know Christ, there's a lot of unprepared Christians out there; surely God has messengers to help them too.


----------



## hintonlady (Apr 22, 2007)

ladycat said:


> This is a Christian topic, not a bashing topic.
> 
> There was a reason God told David to make hundreds of sandwiches the day before 9/11, which he and some volunteers did without understanding why.
> 
> ...





Ernie said:


> I have had that experience as well. Of course I've had the other experience, where I refused to do God's bidding out of ignorance, sloth, or just plain muleheadedness and then paid the price.


Even as a heretical/blaspheming/agnostic I have to say that I can testify to these statements. There have been times I sense a perfect timing at work and certain forks placed in the path before me. 

I may not be a believer in the sense you guys are but do agree that some people see and sense things, it is a gift. Some manage to be leaders as well. Only problem is that it's a lot easier to have faith in God but pretty hard to do the same with a mortal leader. Too many false prophets in it for the profits. 

No bashing intended here, just in case I come across wrong...as usual.:awh:


----------



## moldy (Mar 5, 2004)

> No bashing intended here, just in case I come across wrong


I don't take that as bashing in the least. Our faith is to be in God, and not in a man. Even great men of God can be misled and get off track (King David, for example). Reminders like this are good - so we can be ready at all times for whatever God calls us to do.


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

Wilkerson is not like that at all, Laura. He is probably the most stringent of all the "big" ministers. He is a holiness preacher, and literally lives/lived in the worst of all places in the US. They do street ministry to the poorest and have for decades. He was the one who wrote Cross and Switchblade about his early days in ministry.
He makes Oral Roberts, Hinn, Copeland, Hagin, etc look like millionaires compared to himself. He's like the Mother Teresa of that type of charismatic belief system. That's not to say he is a diety or should be worshiped or anything, but he is not like most big name ministers of today. He's a servant to the most vile parts of humanity in his geographic area. He's probably hitting 80 by now? He has been around since the 70s.


----------



## mldollins (Jun 21, 2008)

Back in the 70's my dad was on the local school and was able to get Dave Wilkerson to come and speak and the school gym was used. It was full. At that time he talked about there being a time there would be nudity on TV and a host of other things. My mom said she laughed during his sermon and said no way to much of what he said. However, much of what he has said has come to pass....


----------



## lorian (Sep 4, 2005)

I can't even count the number of times I've felt direction by the Holy Spirit to do something (prep wise) that turned out to be important/vital to the moment at hand.
The most profound was the time I wound up delivering a baby (I had NO idea THAT was going to happen!). I had very strong, distinct impressions that helped me prep for something I didn't know I'd need to do.


----------



## Ernie (Jul 22, 2007)

I listened to a couple of this guy's sermons earlier today. Very inspiring.


----------



## Gabriel (Dec 2, 2008)

Laura Zone 5 said:


> Funny.....one of the first thing he mentions is the Stock Market and NY.....money. The one thing that strikes fear into people's hearts.
> Christ is not about 'fear'.....He is Peace. He is Love. And we are MORE than conquorers In Christ.
> Believers MUST be vigilant in knowing Scripture to discern who is and who is NOT with Him.........


The prudent sees the evil and hides himself, But the naive go on, and are punished for it. Proverbs 22:3 Hides oneself? Sounds fearful... or maybe fear isn't inherently a bad thing. But hey, you did say Christ is not about fear, so maybe the OT doesn't apply. Sooo... let's look at Matthew 24:15-21.

15"Therefore when you see the ABOMINATION OF DESOLATION which was spoken of through Daniel the prophet, standing in the holy place (let the reader understand),
16then those who are in Judea must flee to the mountains.
17"Whoever is on the housetop must not go down to get the things out that are in his house.
18"Whoever is in the field must not turn back to get his cloak.
19"But woe to those who are pregnant and to those who are nursing babies in those days!
20"But pray that your flight will not be in the winter, or on a Sabbath.
21"For then there will be a great tribulation, such as has not occurred since the beginning of the world until now, nor ever will. 

Wow, I guess Jesus wasn't all sweetness and light! Now that I've been sarcastic, I'll agree with you that we're not to be fearful, per se. We are to trust in God, but you made it sound as if studying, and thus preparing for, dangerous times is un-Christian. That always gets me going!


----------



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

Good points, Gabriel. 

Jesus did tell us to WATCH.

:donut:


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

And what is your opinion? In all the years I have followed him and discussed his messages with other Christians, I have never heard one single negative thing said about him. He is a godly man who works in the trenches helping others and being a witness. He preaches from the word and he credits God for everything he has accomplished in his ministry. He is a true man of God.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Since this is NOT GC or even Bible Friends forum (where you would all be thrown out) 

http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/showthread.php?t=375101
Please read.


I'm closing this.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

I've re-opened the thread, and will be watching it.

I don't think it is turning into a thread for this forum, but going to give it one more chance.

Those GC arguing unmanners will NOT be tolerated here at all.

You may resume or not -

Angie


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2011)

As Angie has pointed out, this is S&EP, and we need to get back to the original subject- that David Wilkerson was told by God to lay in a 30 day supply of food, water, and other essentials due to an upcoming calamity.

The Bible discussion needs to be taken to GC.


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

When I heard that, I thought to myself that 30 days doesn't sound like enough. For someone who doesn't prep, it may be, but I like to have at least 6 months. Did anyone else think that, too?


----------



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

Laura, I actually disagree with something you've said. 



I bet if you think about it, and what you've written, you might figure it out for yourself.



I am thinking maybe this topic will need to be moved to the Bible Discussion area ... ?

:donut:


----------



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

Heehee, made me smile ... Laura, your eagerness and enthusiasm for The Bible is refreshing. It really is. 

:donut:


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2011)

shanzone2001 said:


> When I heard that, I thought to myself that 30 days doesn't sound like enough. For someone who doesn't prep, it may be, but I like to have at least 6 months. Did anyone else think that, too?


I feel more comfortable with a longer supply than 30 days.

But on reflection, if whatever-it-is David Wilkerson tells of comes to pass, different parts of the country may have different aspects of a disruption in food supply.

Maybe some areas would get a resumption of deliveries quicker than others.

^^ Did I make any sense?


----------



## Karen (Apr 17, 2002)

Joel 2:28-29 (Also repeated in Acts 2:17) -_ "And it shall come to pass afterward, that I will pour out my spirit upon all flesh; and your sons and your daughters shall prophesy, your old men shall dream dreams, your young men shall see visions: And also upon the servants and upon the handmaids in those days will I pour out my spirit. "_

Sure sounds like God's going to use folks to get the rest ready! Not all people who have the insight to get others ready are evil or not of God. Plus, it is the job of the Holy Spirit to move people to get the rest ready because they aren't paying attention.

If you don't want to call it 'prophecy', then look at it as just being insightful enough to interrupt the signs of the times.

Laura, there's a difference in the men you spoke of. It was pretty clear from scripture that none of those men were godly men. When we are to test the spirits, that is the test we're talking about -- does it line up with scripture! None of Wilkerson's teachings or insights is in anyway not in line with scripture. No one is following the man (nor does he ask you too), their simply contemplating, praying, and then heeding the _message_.

The scriptures you quoted doesn't say to_ not believe anyone_; it says to not believe someone who claims to be Christ or to direct you to someone (or some place) where they say Christ is. Why? Because there is only one Christ and we already know the end of the story. 

There's a lot between Revelation 1 and the end of the story that we have not been told. John was actually told not to write about it; it would be revealed later. Who's to say that God isn't beginning to reveal those things now? How else are the Christians who are asleep going to wake up in time?


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

Ladycat, of course that makes sense, but my concern is that if there is that much of a disruption, where would the supplies come from, and would they be delivered to the rural areas that many of us live in? In a time of extreme crisis, the last place I would want to go to is a city where unprepared people are fighting over food.


----------



## Karen (Apr 17, 2002)

shanzone2001 said:


> When I heard that, I thought to myself that 30 days doesn't sound like enough. For someone who doesn't prep, it may be, but I like to have at least 6 months. Did anyone else think that, too?


We're of the 1 yr. persuasion. The reason being, we think when things go bad it's going to go fast and it's going to be long. Even when things get a little better, just the bureaucracy alone of being able to agree on a recovery plan will take forever!



shanzone2001 said:


> Ladycat, of course that makes sense, but my concern is that if there is that much of a disruption, where would the supplies come from, and would they be delivered to the rural areas that many of us live in? In a time of extreme crisis, the last place I would want to go to is a city where unprepared people are fighting over food.


That's the problem, it won't. It's just my belief, but we'll need to be prepared to be isolated with what we have on hand for a good long time.


----------



## Sonshine (Jul 27, 2007)

ladycat said:


> This is a Christian topic, not a bashing topic.
> 
> There was a reason God told David to make hundreds of sandwiches the day before 9/11, which he and some volunteers did without understanding why.
> 
> ...


yeah, me too. My DH use to think I was off my rocker, until some of the things I told Him God led me to do ended up keeping us fed and taken care of. Now he listens when I tell Him I feel God leading me in a certain direction.


----------



## Sonshine (Jul 27, 2007)

longrider said:


> David is no joke. He is serious about reaching people in the darkest corners. I first got to know him through a mutual friend back in 87. The guys he trains to work for his ministry go down in the sewers to live among the hopeless. He is probably the most honest man I have ever known.
> 
> He doesnt preach lightly. He doesnt go around making random statements. I for one have taken his words seriously for a long time now.


I first heard about him and learned to respect him through the book and the movie "The Cross and the Switchblade". I have no doubt the man is who he says he is, a man of God.


----------



## Sonshine (Jul 27, 2007)

Karen said:


> Joel 2:28-29 (Also repeated in Acts 2:17) -_ "And it shall come to pass afterward, that I will pour out my spirit upon all flesh; and your sons and your daughters shall prophesy, your old men shall dream dreams, your young men shall see visions: And also upon the servants and upon the handmaids in those days will I pour out my spirit. "_
> 
> Sure sounds like God's going to use folks to get the rest ready! Not all people who have the insight to get others ready are evil or not of God. Plus, it is the job of the Holy Spirit to move people to get the rest ready because they aren't paying attention.
> 
> ...


I was wondering if anyone would quote this scripture. To me, there is no doubt we are living in the last days and God is restoring the prophets to help His children be prepared.


----------



## Sonshine (Jul 27, 2007)

I also believe in having a year's supply. I figure that way we can plant crops and have a continuous supply of food available.


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

Karen said:


> That's the problem, it won't. It's just my belief, but we'll need to be prepared to be isolated with what we have on hand for a good long time.


I was thinking about the isolation issue and I just bought several board games (classics like Monopoly, Sorry, Clue, and Uno) and a few decks of cards. I have hundreds of chapter books that I have bought for my 6th grade classes over the years so I filled up a couple of boxes to bring home for my kids so they would have books to read if we had to be isolated for a long period of time. 
In addition, I have a couple of tubs of binder paper, drawing paper, pencils, erasers, crayons, etc. One thing I felt was important to get was one of the old fashioned hand crank pencil sharpeners.


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2011)

shanzone2001 said:


> Ladycat, of course that makes sense, but my concern is that if there is that much of a disruption, where would the supplies come from, and would they be delivered to the rural areas that many of us live in? In a time of extreme crisis, the last place I would want to go to is a city where unprepared people are fighting over food.


City during crisis = scary thought!

The food manufacturer's do have food in warehouses ready for delivery. They also have raw ingredients that haven't been processed yet. For example, a potato chip factory has potatoes ready to make into chips, and a warehouse full of bagged chips.

I assume those who are closer to food warehouses will be the first to get food deliveries after deliveries are resumed.

Most of the food factories are in heavily populated areas, and so the cities might get the food first before it makes it's way into more remote areas.

These are just random thoughts. Who knows how it's going to play out...


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

Do you think they would just give the potatoes (or other food) away? I would think they would want to keep them for themselves and their family. If the company is not ran by the government they are under no obligation. I imagine it would be every man for himself....scary.


----------



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

Joel was the exact point, and scripture, I had in mind when I asked Laura to re-read what she wrote ... along with the listing of the spiritual gifts ... so, no need to respond to your PM now, Laura! 



Unless you still want me to!

:donut:


----------



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

Sonshine said:


> I was wondering if anyone would quote this scripture. To me, there is no doubt we are living in the last days and God is restoring the prophets to help His children be prepared.


I agree. And He will use women, not just men ... as He sees fit ... to plant seeds, to raise awareness, to teach, to whatever ... in these last days, too.

:donut:

Additional thought: And the majority of the people/world will be blind and deaf to their ideas, messages and warnings, too ... they will even be ignored, ridiculed, persecuted ... something to think about.


----------



## hintonlady (Apr 22, 2007)

This may surprise many of you but I have read the good book 3 times front to back. That may be small taters to many of you but hey...

Sadly, my brain operates in it's own way and I don't retain detail like many can with particular quotes. My fave is one about a lost sheep returning to a flock and it being more joyful than the rest of the flock that never went missing. Of course I am not anywhere near quoting accurately but those of you who know me can appreciate why I like that quote.

Right now I am digesting a thick collection of Gnostic texts and commentary. I think some of you may have me mislabeled. No harm, happens all the time. I question everything, to a fault and never stop studying, even things I may not agree with. A lot of people get uber offended with my endless questions as they come off contrary. I think many fail to see that the depth of my questions indicate the depth of the faith I seek. 


As far as preps. I think this thread taught me something. Even people who seem to have a lot in common can find ways in which to disagree. In an emergency situation we all need to reflect on similarities. After a teotwawki situation in a time of rebuilding we will have to form communities with all sorts of people, people we like, people we don't, people who worship the same and people who don't. It would be an awful shame to have a breakdown in communication over a difference of beliefs. I'm sure a hindu, atheist or a Christian can all wield a shovel or hoe the same.

Let us not forget that we are all children of God. There has to be a way to have civil discourse, ways to cohabitate in a community and still have a different faith base. If we can't do that one simple thing we are in big trouble. (big trouble that we are all cursed with in our modern era)


----------



## Canning Girl (Jan 13, 2010)

Okay, I've never shared this with anyone outside of my immediate family, but now may be the time.

I watched the first link from the OP twice; the first time I thought it was a recent video, but the second time I noticed that the date was March 7, 2009. 

Late February/early March 2009 is when I felt that the Lord was impressing on me that my family and I needed to prepare for what was coming. I spent several days/weeks seeking the Lord and praying. I told God that we could prepare but that it would take 5 years to do all that needed to be done. As clear as could be in my mind I heard the Lord say "You don't have 5 years. You have two." Later I felt impressed by Him that we needed to be prepared to be self-sufficient for three and a half years.

I shared what I felt the Lord had told me with my mother and father, and to my surprise, they didn't tell me I was crazy. They said, in effect, you're right. Let's get busy and do this. 

There have been many times in the last two years that I have asked myself if I imagined the Lord's voice or if it was real. Seeing the video from Wilkerson and noting the date of March 7, 2009, the same time that I felt the Lord was telling us to prepare, felt like a reassurance from God that we are on the right path.

I haven't shared this with others before because I didn't want to be mocked or ridiculed. If you wish to doubt whether I heard the Lord's voice, that is your right. I haven't shared this now so that I can be attacked. Take it for what it's worth to you.


----------



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

Canning Girl, are you aware of the fact that the great tribulation, as prophesied in The Bible, is to last precisely three and one half years?

hintonlady, I understand your fervent quest for studying ... I went through a period of spiritual apathy in which I questioned everything, put to the test everything. I love questions ... not bait, but sincere questions.

:donut:


----------



## Sarabeth (Sep 14, 2008)

Canning Girl said:


> ...I heard the Lord say "You don't have 5 years. You have two." Later I felt impressed by Him that we needed to be prepared to be self-sufficient for three and a half years.
> 
> I shared what I felt the Lord had told me with my mother and father, and to my surprise, they didn't tell me I was crazy. They said, in effect, you're right. Let's get busy and do this.
> 
> ...


How brave of you to share this. Around Christmas, at my childrens school, a man and I were talking (another parent whom I have not met) we were discussing politics, etc - very lightly and cordially. Nothing deep. Out of the blue, he tells me everything will change in 3 months....I didn't know what to say. But I didn't disbelieve him either. 

3 months from then would be March of 2011 - which would be 2 years from your personal revelation.....right? Creepy?


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

Interestingly enough, Andrew Strom was telling people to store food way back in 07-08 too. He doesn't sell anything, neither does Wilkerson, but now several televangelism ministries have joined the wagon to tell people to store food. They sell things though like survival foods, and when profit is involved, I tend to wonder if the warning is pure or profit oriented. 
Here's a couple of links to Strom's words too.
http://www.revivalschool.com/disasters.html
[ame]http://www.google.com/search?q=andrew+strom+stock+food&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t&rls=org.mozilla:en-USfficial&client=firefox-a#sclient=psy&hl=en&client=firefox-a&hs=sAg&rls=org.mozilla:en-US%3Aofficial&source=hp&q=andrew+strom+store+food&aq=f&aqi=&aql=&oq=&gs_rfai=&pbx=1&fp=83f87efc6f926f13[/ame]


And of course we know the Mormons have counseled their people to store food for many years because it is just wise counsel to have a few weeks to months (or more) of food and savings in case of trouble.


----------



## Dwayne Barry (Jan 9, 2009)

shanzone2001 said:


> And what is your opinion? In all the years I have followed him and discussed his messages with other Christians, I have never heard one single negative thing said about him. He is a godly man who works in the trenches helping others and being a witness. He preaches from the word and he credits God for everything he has accomplished in his ministry. He is a true man of God.


As an atheist it's nice to know there are some prominent or at least semi-prominent preachers out there that aren't hucksters to some degree or another.

Edit: Oops posted this before I saw the stuff about getting off-track. Sorry, won't persist.


----------



## Dwayne Barry (Jan 9, 2009)

ladycat said:


> City during crisis = scary thought!
> 
> Most of the food factories are in heavily populated areas, and so the cities might get the food first before it makes it's way into more remote areas.
> 
> These are just random thoughts. Who knows how it's going to play out...


Exactly. Of course it's impossible to predict the scenario or even if there will be scenario of any significant sort in the near future but...

Assuming there hasn't been a worldwide collapse in food production, cities are where the food comes into. I've read during WWII, for example, in areas of Europe hit by famine people flocked to, not from the cities.


----------



## Karen (Apr 17, 2002)

It sure does seem like, whether Christian or not, there's definitely some sort of 'voice' out there that are stirring people. People who have never prepped before have this stirring to do so. Even those who ridiculed those who do prep in the past seem to have a change in attitude and no longer see it as 'hording'; rather we some how got smarter.

Granted people have been told this for years and years. But yes, something is moving that is making it clearer and it seems that this time, there is this strange, almost supernatural, 'urgency'. 

I prefer to call it God, but whatever you call it; we're very fortunate to have this warning and have this time to prepare for come what may. 

Will it be enough? It's anyone's guess and prepping is expensive. Gosh, when it's all you can do to get through the week as it is, prepping is a *huge* sacrifice. But when you do manage to work through it, there sure is a peace of mind knowing you can take care of your family when the darkness does come. It's well worth the sacrifice.


----------



## Karen (Apr 17, 2002)

ladycat said:


> City during crisis = scary thought!
> 
> The food manufacturer's do have food in warehouses ready for delivery. They also have raw ingredients that haven't been processed yet. For example, a potato chip factory has potatoes ready to make into chips, and a warehouse full of bagged chips.
> 
> ...


I see the biggest problem being that, even if there is food, there will be a breakdown in transportation, bureaucracy, and the technology means of getting it to the people. How much you want to bet that most of it will rot in the warehouses before it can ever get out of there? Either that, or be be looted.

Also, don't be surprised if we become a third world country in a matter of weeks, if not days.

We don't think we can depend on *any* supplies (food, medical, clothing, electric, etc.) being available until a long time after SHTF. It's going to take a long time to resume business as usual -- if ever in the manner we've become accustom to.


----------



## AverageJo (Sep 24, 2010)

I found this thread very emotional to read. For one, it supports my own urges to prep and a sense of something hovering over us, but it also makes me very aprehensive to know that something really IS hovering over us! My DH, who is agnostic, also has an urgency about him. His is an urgency about the animals, to make them safe and well cared for, and not selling them off although we could use the money they would generate. Interesting about March, too, as a friend of ours has also mentioned March as a timeframe of something happening. I have no idea what is going to happen or when, but I know something will. The earth is having a lot of weather hitting areas that don't normally get hit. Other countries are working behind our backs (not inviting the US to a conference to determine a US currency for one). Will a natural disaster happen? Will it be politically based? I have no idea, but am working towards prepping my pantry, house, barns, and sole. Bless you and yours...


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

I feel the urgency as well. I wish the house on 5 acres I put an offer on (short sale) would go through. I feel that we need to increase our numbers of chickens, rabbits, and goats and more land would enable us to do that. We also need a bigger garden.
Also, this new house is much more remote than where we live now so the safety and privacy factor makes it appealing.
If it is God's will for us to be there, then He will make it happen. I have this gut feeling to protect my children, but they are HIS children so I need to trust in Him to lead us in the right direction (easier said than done!)


----------



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

shanzone2001 said:


> I feel the urgency as well........................
> 
> If it is God's will for us to be there, then He will make it happen. I have this gut feeling to protect my children, but they are HIS children so I need to trust in Him to lead us in the right direction (easier said than done!)


This has been my attitude, my faith, and my prayer for the whole year of 2010 ... and I knocked upon door after door after door ... trusting that He would close the ones He didn't want opened, and trusting that He would open the one He wanted.

I never noticed the one door already opened wide, waiting for me, the whole time I was searching ... it took being hit on the head to recognize it because it didn't meet my personal criteria. 

But, it met His ... and that is all that matters.

I am packing right now, and moving Saturday, so I want to tell you to be patient.

:donut:


----------



## Karen (Apr 17, 2002)

Shanzone, prayers going up for for a quick sale and that all can be resolved and you get to your new place in time. I know it's very unsettling when you feel such urgency but have so much up in the air. Although I'm sure you know to just trust in God, He sure seems to take His time sometimes! 

Glazed, prayers for you for a easy move and smooth transition!


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

Thank you! I am so embarassed- I have tears! I needed that, both of you!


----------



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

Karen said:


> Glazed, prayers for you for a easy move and smooth transition!


Thank you, Karen, sincerely.

And ((( hugs ))) for Shannon.

:donut:


----------

